# Undelete or recover from disk



## jaymax (Sep 18, 2009)

I seemed to have lost some critical dump files during a restore. The directory in which they were backed up in seemed to vaporize. The data was present as indicated by df -h but the directory was not listed.
fsck on the disk was ineffective
fsck_ffs produced an extensive listing of bad block, a final SALVAGE option, but on completion, the disk "capacity" from the df -h was significantly reduced. 

Is there anyway of recovering even 'partial' data from these lost blocks? The drive has been disconnected so that there would be no 'write' activities?

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 18, 2009)

How did you actually lost data?


----------



## vivek (Sep 18, 2009)

I had good experience  with PhotoRec it does support most UNIX and Windows file systems. 
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec


----------



## jaymax (Sep 18, 2009)

killasmurf86:
Good question, I don't know. Was doing the 'restore' and apparently hanged or was hanging. Aborted run, ^c followed by exit (was using Fixit). On next attempt the directory with the dump files were missing.

Vivek:
TY! I do have this on my PC will give it a try, always thought that the UFS file system would have impaired these PC based type programs.


----------

